# Australia - Victoria - Great Ocean Road



## vonnagy (Mar 18, 2004)

*Australia - Victoria - Great Ocean Road*

*Whats There: *
Arguable the most scenic highway in the world. The closest match i've seen is the west coast highway of the South Island NZ, but it certainly isn't as colourful as the cliffs here. And this one is easy to get to, just go west of Melbourne and follow the signs that say great ocean road. Twilight shots rule here, the lighting here is as amazing as anything I've ever seen anywhere. Around where the Great Ocean Road ends, be sure and visit the Mahogany Dunes and earn yourself a chance to win $1,000,000 AUD -if you are able to locate the Portuguese ship which is supposed buried in the dunes. Only nuance is thousands of bloody tourists especially at Port Campbell. Apollo Bay is nice. The twelve apostles at Port Cambell are heavenly during twilight. The Bay of Islands is also loverly (but i like the Bay of Island in NZ better )

*Getting there:*
Follow the Great Ocean Road! Click on this link for a detailed map of the region: http://www.wilmap.com.au/greatoceanroad/gor.html Explore inland around Apollo Bay. This area is very reminicent of the North Island New Zealand. Visit Mariner Falls and the glowworms whilst in that area.

*Pictures:*
Rainbow over the mahogany dunes





Apollo Bay Sunset




12 Apostle Cliffs




Bay of Islands (sorry for yucky pic)





*
Notes:*
Winter is best time to go, I don't know everyone is so hung up on going to NZ and OZ during the summer months, for photographers going after dramatic lighting - winter is the time to be there! Also less crowds. Warning this is one of the most beautiful places in the world, you may find yourself spending more time here than intended!


----------



## cmb50 (May 2, 2004)

Excellent report vonnagy, sounds like you had a lot of fun.

Winter certainly is the best time to visit here for the purpose of Photography. However Summer is better for everything else. I stay at a friends place reguarly in Apollo Bay and just love it there.
The beaches are very clean and clear to the point where while swimming just out of Apollo Bay one afternoon, i caught a crab in about 1mt of surf. Big bugger too and tasted fantastic!   

The forrest's surrounding Apollo Bay and Skeene's creek are also worth checking out. There are some amazing waterfalls and breath taking scenery.


----------



## Luminosity (May 28, 2004)

Sigh ..... ohhh Vonn ya makin me wanna go cruising up the GOR after I finish work today ! Its Saturday and I knock off at 1pm and that would go down wellll , just jump in a car and spend the day fishing and taking pics and breathing all that beautiful fresh ocean air.... and let the week fall away ahhh.
How many times ya gone down GOR ?


----------



## manda (May 29, 2004)

I was in Melbourne almost a year ago and unfortunately didnt get to go along the GOR. I was very disappointed.


----------



## vonnagy (May 29, 2004)

*sigh* only been down GOR once, but I took a week and a half to do it. To me its the most awesome/scenic road in the world. The west coast highways in the south island are awesome too, but specular colouration of the limestone cliffs around port campbell are second too none.  I wanna go back!

have you been to the grampians? thats a lovely area as well if you get the time.

*i miss oz* :cry:



			
				Luminosity said:
			
		

> Sigh ..... ohhh Vonn ya makin me wanna go cruising up the GOR after I finish work today ! Its Saturday and I knock off at 1pm and that would go down wellll , just jump in a car and spend the day fishing and taking pics and breathing all that beautiful fresh ocean air.... and let the week fall away ahhh.
> How many times ya gone down GOR ?


----------



## Luminosity (May 31, 2004)

I think I was taken to the Grampians when I was a tot , by my mum. Thats another area that would be awesome to see.
Manda ya just betta get ya butt back down to Melbourne so ya can go cruisin , girl 
And that goes for you too Vonn


----------

